# ½” to ¼” centering pin?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I just got an order in from woodpeckers…

One of the things I got is the Incra centering jig as seen here:










The pin that it comes with is ¼”. You put it in your router then it sticks into the jig. But I’ll be using mostly ½” bits. Is there a pin out there that goes into a ½” collet then tapers down to a ¼”? 

Thanks!


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

One came with my Bosch combo kit that I got in Dec '06, Nick, but I don't know if they sell it as a separate item ... kinda' doubt it. Is there any way you could use a 1/4" bolt with a stack of 1/2 " washers or bushing?
Roger


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Universal Centering Alignment Pin
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor

============


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Roefa said:


> One came with my Bosch combo kit that I got in Dec '06, Nick, but I don't know if they sell it as a separate item ... kinda' doubt it. Is there any way you could use a 1/4" bolt with a stack of 1/2 " washers or bushing?
> Roger


I guess I should check my bosch combo I just picked up  

Lots of bags in there I have not looked at...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12316


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

you guys rock! Router table #1 carcass is going together as we speak! (as I type)...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Here's a long shot

Look in your drill index/box at the 1/2" drill bit some come with a 1/4" shank, you may have one that will do the job..some are 3 " short ones.


----------

